# Damn....



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

....this group is dead at night, lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm here!    

Bunch of new messages since I was in here early in the evening.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

depends on your definition of night and what time zone you're in.

actually, a few of us are usually on until about 1:00-1:30 Eastern Time (I'm on a bit later than usual tonight)


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, I'm in south Texas. It's about five till three am here, and there hasn't been much action at all on thee boards in the last couple of hours. I'm just saying.

I red somewhere that this board has been around since 2007...we need to get some real traffic here. We need to find a  controversial something to draw people in. I don't know what yet, but something, lets get these boards hot


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Shamar said:


> Well, I'm in south Texas. It's about five till three am here, and there hasn't been much action at all on thee boards in the last couple of hours. I'm just saying.
> 
> I red somewhere that this board has been around since 2007...we need to get some real traffic here. We need to find a controversial something to draw people in. I don't know what yet, but something, lets get these boards hot


Personally, I think we have enough traffic here and we don't need anything controversial to draw people in because this is nice friendly forum and I'd like to keep it that way,


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Every now and then something happens that draws a lot of people into one thread.  An example of this was the Kindle 2.3 update in November.


----------



## Dianne (Oct 22, 2009)

I am in Western Australia and it is late afternoon here. We are usually 12 hours ahead of the time in New York.
I have noticed that the boards are often quiet during our daytime and that when I check in the morning there are a lot of new posts.
I have just finished work for the day and are now on holidays for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, the fact that this thread is an hour and a half old and this site has people from around the world, is not bad....but two posts in an hour and a half is not great either........I'll try to promote this as much as possible.

Don't get me wrong, the fact that amazon doesn't promote this site and it still has the traffic that it does is great


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

It does get quieter during nighttime U.S. time but there does seem to be an increase in international users which should soon re-shape that a bit, Shamar.


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

suicidepact said:


> It does get quieter during nighttime U.S. time but there does seem to be an increase in international users which should soon re-shape that a bit, Shamar.


cool


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

As you know Shamar, this is not the only thread!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The boards do seem to be more active during the early morning Eastern time, and then mid-afternoon as the West coasters are logging on.  I have often used the middle of the night hours to catch up on posts.
The moderators have tried to set a tone that is noncontroversial, since the Amazon forums seems to cover controversial subjects pretty well.  The decision was made in the beginning to keep KB the happy place to visit.  Some of the new folks here and to Kindle may not realize how bad the Amazon forums were way back in the beginning.  KB became very popular because it was a safe, friendly place to get information, even if 100 people had already asked the same question.  
It was also decided to keep this a clean place so young children could read posts.  
Sorry you're alone at night.  Hopefully after Christmas Ks are delivered internationally things will pick up around the clock.
deb


----------



## Shamar (Dec 13, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> As you know Shamar, this is not the only thread!


Uhhh yeah..... I have been lurking the other threads........however, correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems that most of the top threads have close to the same amount of traffic


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you look at the statistics at the bottom of the home page, you'll see that there are thousands of topics with tens (maybe hundreds) of thousands of posts.  In fact, this is the most active Kindle dedicated site on the web and, yeah, we kind of like that there is an overall courteous tone.  We kind of think it's popularity is due to the fact that we don't allow random bashing of opinions or the flame wars that go on at some un-moderated sites.  That's not to say you're not allowed to state your opinion, just that we request it be done in a calm and reasoned fashion and that any responses be in the same tone.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't know about this thread, but I'm dead at night.  5am comes awfully early.  I can barely make 11pm Texas time most nights.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also to be considered, This board is owned by Harvey, and he has children who read the boards, so we tend to make sure (Or try to) that they are kid friendly & kid safe. This is Haryvey's House.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey's house; I like that.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Personally, I think we have enough traffic here and we don't need anything controversial to draw people in because this is nice friendly forum and I'd like to keep it that way,


Amen, We create enough controversy in the Nook threads.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Personally, I think we have enough traffic here and we don't need anything controversial to draw people in because this is nice friendly forum and I'd like to keep it that way,


Absolutely.

Mike


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Harvey's house; I like that.
> deb


_*Me too!*_


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Shamar said:


> Well, I'm in south Texas. It's about five till three am here, and there hasn't been much action at all on thee boards in the last couple of hours. I'm just saying.
> 
> I red somewhere that this board has been around since 2007...we need to get some real traffic here. We need to find a controversial something to draw people in. I don't know what yet, but something, lets get these boards hot


Personally, I'm not interested in the amount of traffic, other than it be "enough." _Quality_ of traffic is much more important. Controversy in and of itself is of no importance to me: good information and camaraderie is. Extreme controversy, on the other hand -- especially the type that leads to "flame wars" -- is precisely the sort of thing that would drive me away from this site. I sincerely hope that such is not your intention? (You don't have any "troll" blood in you, do you?  )


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Extreme controversy, on the other hand -- especially the type that leads to "flame wars" -- is precisely the sort of thing that would drive me away from this site.


I think I can speak for my fellow moderators when I say we will not allow topics to get out of hand. We don't want our members to be uncomfortable here.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Not dea, "resting"


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I think I can speak for my fellow moderators when I say we will not allow topics to get out of hand. We don't want our members to be uncomfortable here.


^^ What she said ^^


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Shamar said:


> Well, the fact that this thread is an hour and a half old and this site has people from around the world, is not bad....but two posts in an hour and a half is not great either........I'll try to promote this as much as possible.


Interesting & appropriate thread titles often draw more responses. There are lots of threads & many people don't have time to read all of them.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

I love this board.  I have been on another board, different subject, that seemed to be a select group and if you didn't agree with the "select special few", you were made to feel very unwelcome.

I do not post that often, but when I do, my messages are graciously received and I am never "blasted" for my opinions nor would I do that to anyone else who posts here.  

Kindleboard Rocks!!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Shamar said:


> Well, I'm in south Texas. It's about five till three am here, and there hasn't been much action at all on thee boards in the last couple of hours. I'm just saying.
> 
> I red somewhere that this board has been around since 2007...we need to get some real traffic here. We need to find a controversial something to draw people in. I don't know what yet, but something, lets get these boards hot


Maybe you were thinking we were some other type of place to hang out... I mean we are readers here obviously, soooo.... maybe not where you would want to come *party*! We get off of here to read our Kindles...  Not sure what you want...  of course I have not read any of the other posts yet... I have been on my Kindle


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Personally, I think we have enough traffic here and we don't need anything controversial to draw people in because this is nice friendly forum and I'd like to keep it that way,


AMEN!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

And as for traffic, we have had over 6000 members join in the last year and now we are adding nearly 30 each day.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

intinst said:


> And as for traffic, we have had over 6000 members join in the last year and now we are adding nearly 30 each day.


WE "KILL" daily!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

As the owner of this board, my two cents...  I'll take "tone" over "traffic" any day. It's easy to drive traffic up by being controversial or obnoxious, but that's not what I'm here for. Plenty of other places to go for that when the mood strikes!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

well stated Harvey!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do appreciate the tone of this board and don't want to see it changed.  In fact there were a couple of times that things were a little uncomfortable here (short lived I'm sure to the credit of the moderators) and I went away for a while.

That being said, Shamar is right, this place is dead at night.  Since I'm usually around between midnight and 3 am pacific time (not every night, I do have to be at work at 8am), I don't get into a lot of discussions.  It's a really hard thing to do when there are so few people here.  It is not unusual for there to be more than an hour between posts.  So I become a lurker in some very interesting discussions that took place during the day.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Harvey said:


> As the owner of this board, my two cents... I'll take "tone" over "traffic" any day. It's easy to drive traffic up by being controversial or obnoxious, but that's not what I'm here for. Plenty of other places to go for that when the mood strikes!


I think that the traffic is OK though, there have been 17,732,342 page views since one year ago today, when there had been only a little over 2.1 million prior to that time!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

imallbs said:


> I do appreciate the tone of this board and don't want to see it changed. In fact there were a couple of times that things were a little uncomfortable here (short lived I'm sure to the credit of the moderators) and I went away for a while.
> 
> That being said, Shamar is right, this place is dead at night. Since I'm usually around between midnight and 3 am pacific time (not every night, I do have to be at work at 8am), I don't get into a lot of discussions. It's a really hard thing to do when there are so few people here. It is not unusual for there to be more than an hour between posts. So I become a lurker in some very interesting discussions that took place during the day.


I believe that will change as we add more and more international members. KindleBoards 24/7 !!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

imallbs said:


> between midnight and 3 am pacific time


That should be prime posting time for our new Aussie members, so I'm sure things will pick up!!


----------

